# Pluto TV



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Interesting streaming service: http://pluto.tv/guide/


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It is interesting. Here's a review *Pluto.TV is the best cord-cutting app you're not using* which was published in July when they cut a deal with HULU.


----------

